# Soldadura, buscando mayor calidad posible



## iminas (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola

Veréis tengo que soldar cables de unas pastillas de una guitarra eléctrica a tres potenciómetros de 250k, y a un jack mono de audio. 

Es CA y pasa unos pocos milivoltios por esos cables, y necesito la mayor calidad posible en la soldadura.

Entonces, me encuentro con que el standard en electrónica para soldar es 60%Sn 38%Pb y lo demás en cobre o plata.

El plomo es muy mal conductor comparado con la plata, el cobre e incluso con el estaño y me estaba planteando en usar una aleación para soldar compuesta por más estaño , menos plomo y más plata

¿qué tal lo veis? ¿qué problemas puedo tener?

Tengo un soldador de 40W que me da unos 420º, y no sé si me subiría mucho la temp. de fundición de la aleación si aumento la plata o el cobre, porque el estaño y el plomo se funden a relativamente bajas temps.

¿cúal creeis que es la mejor aleación para este caso? 

Un saludo y  gracias


----------



## Manonline (Ene 6, 2008)

Para que tanta complicacion si un buen empalme con una buena soldadura es mas que suficiente...

Con buena no me refiero a mucho estaño...

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 6, 2008)

us el mejor y standar 60% staño 40% mplomo y listo! despues queda en voz y tu pulso !


----------



## Manonline (Ene 6, 2008)

realizas un buen empalme... sin torzar los cables individualmente, los abris como un abanico y los torzas entre si. Con el soldador calentas la union entre los dos cables y pones un poquitito de estaño, despues derretis el estaño apoyandolo en el cobre del cable, no en la punta del soldador y veras como el estaño se mete entre los filamentos... y listo... ahi te qedo una excelente soldadura de cables..


----------



## iminas (Ene 6, 2008)

Vamos a ver.creo que no me he debido explicar correctamente:

Ya he soldado muchas veces con estaño, el problema no es como debo soldar Manonline, esa no es la pregunta, se perfectamente hacerlo, sin ser modesto, que tampoco hay que  hacer un master para soldar estas cosas.


En el audio es diferente, las guitarras eléctricas, por medio de las bobinas generan una corriente alterna de muy pocos voltios, muy débil, uno de los lugares en donde más pérdidas existe es en los puntos de estaño, porque el estaño es mucho menos conductor que el cobre o la plata.

No se trata de soldar que eso ya lo se hacer yo, la pregunta es diferente.

En audio, y más a estos voltajes tan pequeños,  debido a la impedancia y a materiales menos conductores como el plomo, pierdo en frecuencias altas señal y me queda una más apagada. El plomo tiene una conductividad eléctrica muy inferior a la plata y el cobre, e incluso al estaño y para según que usos no es lo más acertado. Aquí estas pequeñas cosas sí se notan, pues luego se amplifica esa señal mucho.

Esto no son casualidades, las mismas bobinas de las pastillas eléctricas son fabricadas con plata u oro para  mantener las cualidades del sonido.

Te agradecería que antes de volver a contestarme algo que -evidentemente- ya lo sé, leas antentamente mi mensaje ¿de acuerdo?

Lo que me interesa es saber si comprando una aleación más rica en cobre y plata con menos plomo, me subiría demasiado la temperatura de fundición para un soldador de 40W de potencia , no se trata de complicación, sino de mantener características del sonido.

un saludo y muchas gracias . espero que ahora comprendais Manonline y el otro usuario lo q ue estoy preguntando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

La resistencia de la soldadura sera despreciable comparada a la de la propia pastilla (100 a 300 Ohms) y todo el circuito que viene detras, conectores, llaves, cables, Etc

Una pastilla de guitarra ronda los 70 mV de señal, es muchisimo comparada con una capsula fonocaptora MC que esta en 0,5mV o un microfono de voz (2mV) que se sueldan con estaño. 

La resistencia de un conductor esta dada en forma inversamente proporcional a la seccion de este, si tienes una gota de estaño-plomo en tu empalme esta gota tendra menos resistencia electrica que el resto del conductor por ser de mayor seccion.

Tal vez seria logico analizar el efecto Seebek de la soldadura, pero este tambien sera despreciable porque el resto del circuito esta filtrado a la corriente continua

Por ultimo la señal de la guitarra ira a un preamplificador o a un pedal que tienen una impedancia de entrada unas 80.000 veces superior a la del circuito guitarra, fichas, cables, Etc, lo que hace que la insercion de una resistencia de unos cientos de Ohms no lo afecten calcula que efecto puede tener sobre la señal la insercion de la soldadura que rondara en algunos pico Ohms.

Resumen: suelda con aleacion estaño-plomo y olvidate.


----------



## iminas (Ene 6, 2008)

A ver, no es tan despreciable como crees Fogonazo, las bobinas de las pastillas están calculadas y bobinadas a conciencia para equilibrar las pérdidas en frecuencias altas debido a la impedancia del bobinado. Incluso varios tipos de pastillas como las Lace Sensors silver, están bobinadas con plata y no cobre .

Los cables interiores son de cobre de muy alta calidad.

Si puedo reducir algo más las pérdidas , lo voy a usar,  no es mayor complicación para mi usar una aleación de 90Sb10Au que gastarme 3 euros más que un carrete normal  y si con eso mantengo aunque sea sólo un poco la presencia y señales de alta frecuencia, bienvenido sea, porque esto no es una lámpara , sino un intrumento musical.

Ya se que un cable tendrá más resistencia, bueno, pero no tengo más remedio, no puedo poner un superconductor porque son utópicos a esta escala, pero sí que puedo mejorar las soldaduras y otra serie de cosas,por eso lo hago.

La pregunta que os quería hacer, es si con un soldador de 32W más o menos voy a tener algún problema en soldar con una aleación sin plomo y formada por estaño y plata en una proporción 90-10% más menos.

¿Hay algún inconveniente en  usar estas soldaduras? 

gracias


----------

